# Copy hard drive ???



## slimcracker (Sep 7, 2005)

I am a newbie so please forgive the dumbness. I have been reading for hours and seem to be just going in circles. I have a 250 gig drive from a TCD 649 Tivo box and want to copy the recordings to my currently working TCD540 80 gig drive. Can this work? Can I just place the 250 gig drive from the S2DT to my S2ST box? Any direction would be appreciated. Thanx

Maybe this belongs in upgrade forum!?!
Sorry!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The answer is no, The only way to transfer your recordings between boxes even ones of the same model is through a local network using "Tivo To Go" or "Multi-Room Viewing" (MRV). Both TiVos have to be registered on the same account and enabled to "Allow transfers" at TiVo.com.


----------



## slimcracker (Sep 7, 2005)

So if I have two Tivos on the same account and transfer them thru MRV, is there a expiration or can I keep them til I delete it?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Provided you can transfer the shows, they act like normal shows that were recorded by the TiVo...


----------



## tivojunky (Apr 3, 2005)

Just to be clear, if I put the hard drive from my old HD model into my brand new HD (same model), the drive will not work? Or will it just lose the shows recorded on it?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

tivojunky said:


> Just to be clear, if I put the hard drive from my old HD model into my brand new HD (same model), the drive will not work? Or will it just lose the shows recorded on it?


Well you're not being very clear so I will 

You can ONLY view shows on the old hard drive if that hard drive is still in the original Tivo that recorded it. The reason is all shows are automatically encrypted when the Tivo records them.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

tivojunky said:


> Just to be clear, if I put the hard drive from my old HD model into my brand new HD (same model), the drive will not work? Or will it just lose the shows recorded on it?


The drive will only work after you run "Clear and Delete Everything" which of course will delete all recordings SP's and settings.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To add, the software versions are different since both boxes are different, so may balk, or not even operate.


----------

